# The Daily Mail



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Many a true word spoken in jest?

http://tinyurl.com/lsjtonw


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Good on her! The more that hateful, misogynistic rag is exposed for what it is the better!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a very successful newspaper that gives its readers exactly what they want. :roll: :lol: 

I'm just grateful that, along with all papers, its readership is dying off by 10-15% every year so that its poison has less effect as time goes by.

Dick


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Love it! The hate paper with even more hateful readers, blasted! :lol: :lol: 

That's made my day

Debs


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Love it!

.. and I think it shows that having a feminist perspective is not the same thing as being a prude.



Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ironically ladies the statistics show that the Mail has (and has always had) a predominately female readership  

Dick


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Glandwr said:


> Ironically ladies the statistics show that the Mail has (and has always had) a predominately female readership
> 
> Dick


Oooh not in this house 

Al's mum used to read it, which says it all really  

The only uses I could find for the Daily Mail would be: masking windows prior to decorating, packing prior to moving, or putting on the floor for the dog to be sick on, etc etc


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Ironically ladies the statistics show that the Mail has (and has always had) a predominately female readership
> 
> Dick


Well, much as I like to support my sisters I can't endorse their judgement in that respect. :lol:

Chris
(one of those women who don't aspire to be a lady)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Dibbles1 said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically ladies the statistics show that the Mail has (and has always had) a predominately female readership
> ...


Kindling is another good option. :lol:

Chris


----------

